Ask HN: Can you download your entire history of upvotes on HN? - ismail
======
unimpressive
I wrote a utility to do this:

[https://github.com/JD-P/HackerNewsToJSON/](https://github.com/JD-P/HackerNewsToJSON/)

~~~
ismail
Thanks

------
lainon
Uhm, maybe I'm missing something, but:

>profile

>upvoted submissions / comments

?

~~~
ismail
Was thinking more in machine readable format. Could write a script for this
thought I would check if it has been done before

------
sigjuice
I haven’t checked, but perhaps this is something that can be made using
github.com/HackerNews/API ?

